# Flakes over white base



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just curious if flakes looks good on a white base... My roof is white an i was thinking of adding some flakes on it... Anyone got pix?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

use white ice pearl, thats what im doing with my cadi when i two tone it green/white im doing a kandy green on the bottom and on top white with white ice pearl over it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

if u gon flake it.. use enought to cover it completly..
or buy about 8 oz of ice pearl and blamo!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

can i see some pix...

i want to flake out my top... i was thinking cobalt blue flakes over the white though.. what do you guys think?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

here's the cobalt blue flake. was thinking of just sanding down my top and re-clearing it with the flakes, and then another coat of clear it self..


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

if u still want it white then no. it will look dirty.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jul 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14359086
> *if u still want it white then no. it will look dirty.
> *



hmmmm, damnit!


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 1 2009, 09:15 PM~14358042
> *can i see some pix...
> 
> i want to flake out my top...  i was thinking cobalt blue flakes over the white though.. what do you guys think?
> ...



nice ! what color is that ?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

heres my monte, its white ice pearl over a orange that also had alot of pearl in the base also, its not white but mite give u an idea. i used only the 2 oz jar on my whole 96 and its very iced out in the sun


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jul 2 2009, 05:16 PM~14366147
> *heres my monte, its white ice pearl over a orange that also had alot of pearl in the base also, its not white but mite give u an idea.  i used only the 2 oz jar on my whole 96 and its very iced out in the sun
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!! 

I just need straight up white base with just a sprinkle of the blue flakes... that's the look im going after.... :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@Jul 2 2009, 01:27 PM~14363983
> *nice !  what color is that ?
> *



i wish i have the color code. i'm not sure what it is..


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

abalone flake on white is the best way to go 

http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/showchip15.aspx


i had a lowrider bike flaked with this stuff and its awesome


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Jul 2 2009, 08:13 PM~14367388
> *abalone flake on white is the best way to go
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/showchip15.aspx
> ...



I've seen the abalone white, isn't like pinkish? i might go this route then and add a little bit of the cobalt blue.. what about that?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 2 2009, 08:17 PM~14367404
> *I've seen the abalone white, isn't like pinkish? i might go this route then and add a little bit of the cobalt blue.. what about that?
> *



yeah kind of like a rainbow flake some pinks, golds reds blues its been a long time spray the abalone flake and a blue pearl :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 2 2009, 08:10 PM~14367346
> *Looks good!!
> 
> I just need straight up white base with just a sprinkle of the blue flakes...  that's the look im going after....    :biggrin:
> *



sand your roof down then shoot a blue ice crystal pearl over your top from kustom shop i just shot a cadillac did a whole car with only 1/2 oz and that shit looks nice as fuck if u want more i would suggest 1 oz or up to 2oz probly nomore than that hope this helps


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

this is only a 1/2 of an oz of blue ice crystal pearl i used on this roof and its the kustom shop brand looks great and there way cheaper than house of color


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for kustomshop brand


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 2 2009, 08:26 PM~14367457
> *this is only a 1/2 of an oz of blue ice crystal pearl i used on this roof and its the kustom shop brand looks great and there way cheaper than house of color
> 
> 
> ...




That's looks sick! But i really want to keep my top white.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 2 2009, 09:36 PM~14368268
> *That's looks sick!  But i really want to keep my top white.
> *



it will keep your top white it will just look white with blue flakes


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 2 2009, 10:02 PM~14368591
> *it will keep your top white it will just look white with blue flakes
> *



oh, so you only get that bluish tint at a certain angle?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 2 2009, 10:07 PM~14368662
> *oh, so you only get that bluish tint at a certain angle?
> *



that roof was all blue then i put blue ice over the blue so if u put the blue ice pearl over white it will look like blue flakes are in the white paint


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 2 2009, 10:10 PM~14368697
> *that roof was all blue then i put blue ice over the blue so if u put the blue ice pearl over white it will look like blue flakes are in the white paint
> *



oh ok i got it. thanks bro!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

white top white ice pearl u get the idea now


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 3 2009, 02:08 AM~14370370
> *white top white ice pearl u get the idea now
> 
> 
> ...




:0 ohhh nice! i likes! :biggrin: thanks bro!


How much pearl did you put in there..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Which white looks the best for tops? 

They have a bunch, and here's just a few!

Classic white
Arctic white
Pure white
Winter white 

and so on.... which white looks the sickest?


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

"bling" metalflake has a nice looking white flake too. they have a topic in the paint section somewhere ... 

metalflake is obviously more corse than ice pearl so the flakes themselves are bigger. but that white ice pearl looks great too.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

i got my pearls and flakes today. looks like we have to reshoot the white base coat over cause i had to fix some of the rust.... so what's the best way? should i mix the pearl with the white base coat or mix it with the clear? 

BTW , i picked up some sapphire diamond pearls too just to see what they look like... I'm liking both diamon and the ice pearls! :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks fellows! I like the pearl you guys recommended!

We shot my top today! We mixed some blue white ice crystal pearl and diamond crystal pearl! Pretty sick in the sunlight!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 18 2009, 07:17 PM~14513053
> *Thanks fellows!  I like the pearl you guys recommended!
> 
> We shot my top today!  We mixed some blue white ice crystal pearl and diamond crystal pearl! Pretty sick in the sunlight!
> ...


pics of the whole top! Color looks great.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 18 2009, 05:17 PM~14513053
> *Thanks fellows!  I like the pearl you guys recommended!
> 
> We shot my top today!  We mixed some blue white ice crystal pearl and diamond crystal pearl! Pretty sick in the sunlight!
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 2 2009, 10:07 PM~14368662
> *oh, so you only get that bluish tint at a certain angle?
> *


your better of with a pearl the flake over a stock color without a candy toner over it etc. just looks cheap try a test panel if you like it then go for it good luck


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 18 2009, 04:17 PM~14513053
> *Thanks fellows!  I like the pearl you guys recommended!
> 
> We shot my top today!  We mixed some blue white ice crystal pearl and diamond crystal pearl! Pretty sick in the sunlight!
> ...



came out good brotha


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------

